# Posting of Chase AGR Points



## Dovecote (Oct 1, 2015)

For what its worth, if one is to access their Chase accounts online they will see pertinent information on their new Freedom card. No longer is any mention of the Chase AGR card. Also, as of this morning no point postings have been made to my AGR account (or my wife's) for the cycle ending September 30. Chase quickly dissolved their association with AGR. Let's hope they will promptly deposit AGR points into holders account as well!


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 1, 2015)

Wouldn't expect to see the AGR points from Chase until the normal billing period ends even though their association ended yesterday. For me, it wont matter anyway as I haven't used the Chase card since my billing date of the 25th.

I do see however from my mobile app that the account has been changed over to "Ultimate Rewards"


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 1, 2015)

Mine posted today!


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 1, 2015)

Rail Freak said:


> Mine posted today!


Sounds like Chase is "closing the books" (posting the points) on AGR today!


----------



## abcnews (Oct 1, 2015)

My account has always updated on the 3rd of every month. But in September it was the 2nd... So far no posting by Chase, but it's only 10/1/15


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Oct 1, 2015)

Unlike Rail Freak, my AGR points have not posted to AGR. My last Chase billing statement AGR points to AGR posted on 9/18/15. I have spent about $95 since my last billing statement and do expect my AGR points for that to post around 10/18 near my statement closing date. As others reported Chase set up a new Freedom card for me today and transferred all my AGR card data to that card on line.

Since I do not plan to use the Freedom card, I did call and Chase did close the new Freedom card for me. I do have two other Chase cards which I will continue to use. I only used the AGR card for Amtrak purchases and have now received the new BofA AGR Platinum no fee card since I live in a non Amtrak served city - Nashville, TN.


----------



## dlagrua (Oct 1, 2015)

I trust that Chase will do the right thing and post the points that I am entitled to on Sept puchases when my billing cycle ends on 10/14/14. If they do not, its going to cost them BIG TIME. .


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm not so much worried about Chase posting the AGR Points( they've always posted like Clockwork) as the Gang that can't shoot straight @ BOA!

This is based on their less than stellar start with the new AGR MC!!


----------



## Ryan (Oct 1, 2015)

dlagrua said:


> I trust that Chase will do the right thing and post the points that I am entitled to on Sept puchases when my billing cycle ends on 10/14/14. If they do not, its going to cost them BIG TIME. .


At a measly cash value of 37 points on the dollar, any points you are owed aren't going to be anything approaching BIG TIME against their $100 billion in annual revenue.


----------



## siberianmo (Oct 2, 2015)

Had to laugh about this one:

On Oct 1st I called Chase to close my credit card Guest Rewards account only to hear that they could not find it!

After a bit of a wait, I was "informed" that all Chase Guest Rewards cards had been switched over to Freedom cards

with new account numbers. None of this was really "news" to me aside that is from having a new account number

assigned without my knowing it!

When asked what my Freedom account "last four" were, I told the representative that I had no clue! Finally

was able to get through to someone who figured it all out - gave the "last four" from my Guest Rewards card

and that was that.

The laugh? Chase not knowing . . . If I did not know better, I would have guessed "they" are no better than

dealing with the IRS for a long overdue tax refund! Another story for another place.

Anyway, I expect my final points to be credited to AGR - case closed.


----------



## NW cannonball (Oct 3, 2015)

When, and if, my new "Chase Freedom" card arrives I'll look at the T&C and probably cancel it.

But I've no worries about earned points on the old Guest Rewards Mastercard posting to AGR.

These transitions are sometimes worrisome.

Noli perspirare. (Don't sweat it) A few points, a few cents either way, who cares


----------



## abcnews (Oct 6, 2015)

A slight concern on my part... Our usual AGR points from Chase Amtrak CC have not posted to our account. AGR has always posted the points earned from Chase purchases on the 3rd of the month. - which is when our credit card statement cycle ends. However, so far no points have been posted yet for September purchases.

No big deal, but I am curious as to when they will post the remaining points from the last month of use.


----------



## fairviewroad (Oct 7, 2015)

abcnews said:


> A slight concern on my part... Our usual AGR points from Chase Amtrak CC have not posted to our account. AGR has always posted the points earned from Chase purchases on the 3rd of the month. - which is when our credit card statement cycle ends. However, so far no points have been posted yet for September purchases.
> 
> No big deal, but I am curious as to when they will post the remaining points from the last month of use.


I'm in the same boat. My points usually post by the 3rd or 4th....so far, nada.


----------



## Dovecote (Oct 7, 2015)

fairviewroad said:


> abcnews said:
> 
> 
> > A slight concern on my part... Our usual AGR points from Chase Amtrak CC have not posted to our account. AGR has always posted the points earned from Chase purchases on the 3rd of the month. - which is when our credit card statement cycle ends. However, so far no points have been posted yet for September purchases.
> ...


My points post either on the 3rd or 4th as well! So far the points have not posted. I guess a call to AGR is on the horizon!


----------



## tim49424 (Oct 8, 2015)

My mom's hasn't posted as of yet, but she usually gets credited around the 23rd of the month.


----------



## Notelvis (Oct 8, 2015)

FWIW, my first 315 points using the BOA AGR card posted today.

Curious to see whether 85 points outstanding on the Chase AGR card post when that billing cycle closes on 10/20/2015.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Oct 8, 2015)

My BofA Platinum Card AGR points posted today plus the 12,000 bonus points. Chase still owes me points on $99. My closing for Chase is 10/18 so we will see what happens.


----------



## Carolina Special (Oct 8, 2015)

Perhaps Chase is waiting until all the billing cycles impacted are completed and then going to do a one time settlement with AGR to award all the affected points. Could be a programming issue for either Chase or Amtrak.

I haven't got my September Chase points either, although my credit card bill arrived today. The first BOA points did post today.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Oct 9, 2015)

fairviewroad said:


> abcnews said:
> 
> 
> > A slight concern on my part... Our usual AGR points from Chase Amtrak CC have not posted to our account. AGR has always posted the points earned from Chase purchases on the 3rd of the month. - which is when our credit card statement cycle ends. However, so far no points have been posted yet for September purchases.
> ...


Same thing here-Points usually post by my Chase Closing Date of the 6th but the Kitty is still dry (should be just over 700). But my first round of BoA Points came in


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 12, 2015)

My Chase statement closed and, unlike usual, the AGR points up to 9/30 still have not posted in AGR.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 12, 2015)

zephyr17 said:


> My Chase statement closed and, unlike usual, the AGR points up to 9/30 still have not posted in AGR.


Ditto, but the BOA Points posted on 10/08, my new closing date for the AGR Card/


----------



## PaulM (Oct 12, 2015)

When I called to close the Chase account on 10/11 the phone rep said I had no points left to transfer because they had transferred on 10/4, the normal statement closing date. However, they haven't posted to my AGR account

I suspect that it's an AGR system glitch because I took train trips on 10/2, 10/3 (two), 10/8 and 10/9, all different reservations, that haven't posted yet. Ever since the introduction of e-ticketing, points have posted within a day or two.


----------



## C855B (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm in the same boat - BofA points have posted including the bonus, but Chase points for September have not, again like the others they would normally have posted on the 2nd or 3rd. If *anybody* gets Chase points posted to AGR with an October date, let us know right away, because I have [mumble mumble] (a boatload of) points pending due to several big hits on the card to pay things like property taxes.

This had better be straightened out because I have enough coming to make or break our West Coast trip next spring.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Oct 14, 2015)

Following this topic, because I am in the same boat. October bill has closed, and no points from Chase since the mid-September closing.

I sent AGR an inquiry, and only received a courtesy acknowledgement, no real reply.


----------



## Sauve850 (Oct 14, 2015)

I have been involved in similar situation as this conversion from bank to bank. Including selling my own company to a bigger company. Its not (and my sale was also not) without glitches but all will sort itself out I believe. I just received my points a little off schedule but they showed up.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 14, 2015)

Only one of my Gathering trains has not posted. That's the Sunday night one coming home.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Oct 14, 2015)

My AGR points for travel 10/5 and 10/6 posted this afternoon 10/14 but my final Chase CC AGR points still have not posted.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Oct 16, 2015)

I am having this problem too. No AGR points for my September Chase/AGR credit card purchases. :angry2:

If I log onto my AGR account, I see that my earned points have been regularly posted by Chase on the 9th of each month. However, the points for my Chase/AGR credit card purchases made during the month of September did not post on Oct 9th. And as of today, a full week later, they still have not posted.

IMHO, the problem is that my September purchases are not on what would/should have been my Chase/AGR card's October statement. There is no such thing as of October 1st. Instead, all my September purchases were transferred over to a new Freedom card statement for October (even though I have not even received that card yet).

It seems that Chase is attempting to give me Freedom Ultimate Rewards points for my September purchases, instead of (in lieu of) AGR Reward points. :wacko: Again, that's because these purchases are official being recorded as being made using my (non existent) Freedom card.

Does anyone have a solution? Is there a good strategy to use, when fighting with Chase? Is it a lost cause?


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Oct 16, 2015)

Bob Dylan said:


> zephyr17 said:
> 
> 
> > My Chase statement closed and, unlike usual, the AGR points up to 9/30 still have not posted in AGR.
> ...


Ditto. To the Ditto.

I got my very first BoA AGR points posted on 10/12, and that included all my BoA sign-up bonus points.


----------



## Dovecote (Oct 16, 2015)

As the OP of this thread, my AGR points still have not posted for Chase transactions from mid-Sept to the end of the Sept. This is important to me since the missing posted points would take me to the 60k threshold. That is enough for a 3zone bedroom redemption which I was hoping to use within the next month. Personally, I will investigate this with AGR if nothing happens by the end of the month.


----------



## Carolina Special (Oct 16, 2015)

According to AGR, my Chase points for September have posted. Point total appears to be correct, based on my credit card statement.

The transaction is labeled "Credit Card" with a date of 10/01/15.


----------



## jis (Oct 16, 2015)

Right! Mine have posted too. They are described as "Credit card adjustment" with no name of credit card mentioned. My statement closing date is the 20th.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 16, 2015)

Carolina Special said:


> According to AGR, my Chase points for September have posted. Point total appears to be correct, based on my credit card statement.
> 
> The transaction is labeled "Credit Card" with a date of 10/01/15.


Same here. And my statement closing date is next week. But, the points are a lot lower than I was expecting. I had a few high charges towards the end of the month (with a big on on the 30th). Ok, the transaction took place on 9/30 (evening), but the post date is 10/1. Should I have gotten points?


----------



## AC4400 (Oct 16, 2015)

Same here. I got mine today.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 16, 2015)

My Chase AGR pointsfrom Sept. posted today 10/16. On my Account they are shown as a Generic "Credit Card".

Now awaiting the Final Chase Bill and receiving the new Chase Freedom VISA which I won't activate since I already have a Chase Freedom Card.( along with others)


----------



## boxcarsyix (Oct 16, 2015)

Mine posted today also. Transaction date is 10/1


----------



## JayPea (Oct 16, 2015)

Got mine today too even though the closing date is the 19th.


----------



## Dovecote (Oct 16, 2015)

Carolina Special said:


> According to AGR, my Chase points for September have posted. Point total appears to be correct, based on my credit card statement.
> 
> The transaction is labeled "Credit Card" with a date of 10/01/15.


Ditto for me (and for my wife's account also). The wait is over!


----------



## Railroad Bill (Oct 16, 2015)

Yes, our Chase points arrived today in our accounts as well. Our last goodbye to Chase cards for now.


----------



## neutralist (Oct 16, 2015)

Got my chase points today also. Now a long wait until after the pending mortgage app before I can apply for the BoA card....


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 17, 2015)

Anyone NOT have points post for transactions that occurred on 9/30 but posted (on their Chase acct) on 10/1? I wouldn't care if it were a few $/pts, but I had a big moving expense that I put on my Chase AGR card on the 30th that were not included in the points that posted.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Oct 17, 2015)

Carolina Special said:


> According to AGR, my Chase points for September have posted. Point total appears to be correct, based on my credit card statement.
> 
> The transaction is labeled "Credit Card" with a date of 10/01/15.


Wow, I just checked. As of today, my September points were posted to my AGR account, labeled "Credit Card", but backdated to 10/01/15. I guess Chase and/or AGR wanted it to look like these points were there all along. Yea, right. 

These points were *not* showing on my AGR account when I checked just yesterday (10/16/2015).


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Oct 17, 2015)

Mine also posted but I got only 1x my charge of $99. I thought it use to be 2x.


----------



## siberianmo (Oct 17, 2015)

Chase really mishandled all of this. My points posted as "Credit Card" with an Oct 1st date; that transaction just appeared as of this date - Oct 17th.

When I spoke with a Chase representative last week, I was told that since I elected to cancel my Chase AGR card and not accept their Freedom card,

my points for September would "probably" not post.

Fortunately they did but the amount really is insignificant since many of us were forewarned and elected to "charge" elsewhere.

Case closed.


----------



## jis (Oct 17, 2015)

In my experience the Chase Agents have been somewhat confused about this transition, and have been doing a bit of "seat of the pants" answering of questions. However, when I have had a patient conversation with them they have taken the trouble to escalate and come up with the correct answer. They however never could get themselves untangled from one mistake that one of their agents made thinking that they had shipped me a Freedom Card in August, when they had shipped me a replacement AGR Card. This caused them endless hassles canceling random accounts due to fear of fraud and what not, but did not really affect me much. They cancelled the first Freedom Card which they sent me which I received on the same day as the replacement Freedom Card, and my AGR Card continued to work all along masquerading as a Freedom Card from 1 October onwards.

The net net was that I got a Freedom Card on the 8th of October and all my AGR eligible charges showed up as AGR points in my AGR account sometime last week however backdated to 1 October. This last bit was a bit weird, but inconsequential as far as I am concerned. That period between the 14th and the end of the month was when I was charging stuff to both my AGR cards anyway.  The actual Amtrak and travel stuff was getting charged to the BoA card of course.


----------



## PaulM (Oct 18, 2015)

My September Chase points posted with the description "Credit Card Adjustment" and back dated to 10/1. It was accurately broken into two transactions: points from non-Amtrak charges (1pt/$) and Amtrak charges (2 pt/$).

The actual statement closing date, and the date when I would have expected the points to post, was 10/4. I suspect the all purpose "adjustment" type of transaction had to be used because the code that automatically posts Chase points was pulled when the contract ended (9/30), without realizing that the points don't ordinarily post until the statement is run. If the "adjustments" had to be entered manually, it would also explain the delay.


----------



## tim49424 (Oct 18, 2015)

My mom's AGR account experienced the same type of entry backdated to 10/1 just stating "Credit Card". I assumed correctly that it must have been the final Chase credit.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Oct 18, 2015)

I just got back from Aggieland and noticed my past due Chase Points posted as well; they look spot on correct!


----------



## C855B (Oct 19, 2015)

Same here. September's Chase points posted just fine as of "10/1", and, yes, the transaction record appears similar to manual adjustments I've had previously. So good deal, we'll manage to get that West Coast trip next spring booked before the LD redemption system goes to Hell.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Oct 20, 2015)

I also recently saw my Chase points from 10/1 just show up in my account labeled "credit card." However, several other transactions from late September / early October just showed up on the same day, & most of those were on the new BoA card, not Chase. I also had a transaction that was missing for several months also show up on the same day. So, some of the delay may be AGR's fault, not Chase's.


----------



## abcnews (Oct 26, 2015)

Me too... Just glad to get those final Chase points. Now the new era begins with BOA


----------

